# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  This is a case for war with Iran.

## palm

http://news.yahoo.com/iran-sentences...082241130.html



Well this isn't good, lets stop them.

----------


## specsaregood

How is that a case for war?  We convict and kill people all the time.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

From the comments:




> Just a matter of time before the US Starts sentencing Iran to death





> Iran is just asking for us to come over there and open up a can of whoop arse.
> I hope at least our leaders will do something to stop this young man from being executed.





> Americans of any race/descent should not be in Iran no matter what. That is an enemy country with no diplomatic relations with the US.





> Can only poke a bear so many times before it comes and rips your face off, Iran.





> wont be long before nato heads over to pound these morons.

----------


## palm

> How is that a case for war?  We convict and kill people all the time.


Well only because he's an American, but I know you're right. The establishment will use this as war propaganda unfortunately.

----------


## ExPatPaki

Standard procedure. Spies should get executed.

----------


## bluesc

Special forces will be on the ground within hours to save him.

----------


## No Free Beer

um, they were in their country illegally, were they not?

----------


## ExPatPaki

> Special forces will be on the ground within hours to save him.


Just like they saved the hostages. Oh wait...

----------


## bluesc

> Just like they saved the hostages. Oh wait...


Different times. We clearly have a great number of people already on the ground in Iran. They are probably following the guy with drones and have, at the very least, assets near by.

----------


## ExPatPaki

> Different times. We clearly have a great number of people already on the ground in Iran. They are probably following the guy with drones and have, at the very least, assets near by.


True. CIA assets are everywhere. But they're kinda stupid though, I still can't believe the circumstances in which they got caught by Hezbollah in Lebanon.

----------


## COpatriot

> Standard procedure. Spies should get executed.


Exactly. I would hope we would do the same thing here. Robert Pollard should have been executed.

----------


## ExPatPaki

> Exactly. I would hope we would do the same thing here. Robert Pollard should have been executed.


Executed? He might get pardoned by Obama.

----------


## ExPatPaki

> Different times. We clearly have a great number of people already on the ground in Iran. They are probably following the guy with drones and have, at the very least, assets near by.


Iran has also arrested other US spies over the weekend.

----------


## TonySutton

Why are they arresting these people and giving them trials?  They should just indefinitely detain them, water board them, and then make them disappear.  All of this should happen without charges and without a trial.  It should be sufficient if the leader of the country feels they are a threat to Iran.

----------


## pcosmar

> Why are they arresting these people and giving them trials?  They should just indefinitely detain them, water board them, and then make them disappear.  All of this should happen without charges and without a trial.  It should be sufficient if the leader of the country feels they are a threat to Iran.


I see what you did there.

----------


## Ronulus

Yeah I don't understand why they would give this person media attention, a trial, and then announce an execution as he is a spy? I was taught that these people should be detained, tortured (questionable, many of these things are not considered torture, just cruel), then just dispose of them without anyone knowing about it?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

absolutely.  except the order would go:  disappear , indefinitely detain then waterboard.




> Why are they arresting these people and giving them trials?  They should just indefinitely detain them, water board them, and then make them disappear.  All of this should happen without charges and without a trial.  It should be sufficient if the leader of the country feels they are a threat to Iran.

----------


## Athan

> http://news.yahoo.com/iran-sentences...082241130.html
> 
> 
> 
> Well this isn't good, lets stop them.


Actually spies are executed just for being spies once caught. Its the name of the game. Canada or China would do the same to an Iranian spy. You really just don't want to be a spy.

----------


## James Madison

Imagine how many Iranian civilians have been killed as a result of Western funding. When you decide that human life is expendable, you reap what you sow.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

Iran will try to use the guy as a bargaining chip.  They are becoming desperate (and who could blame them?).

----------


## ExPatPaki

> Iran will try to use the guy as a bargaining chip.  They are becoming desperate (and who could blame them?).


That's what I think to0. We'll see how they work this out. There will be a lot of drama on the Iranian side initially, leading up to either Ahmadinjead or Khamanei pardoning the spy.

----------


## Kelly.

> Spies should get executed.


anyone disagree with this?

----------


## Xenophage

> anyone disagree with this?


Yeah, me.

----------


## acptulsa

> That's what I think to0. We'll see how they work this out. There will be a lot of drama on the Iranian side initially, leading up to either Ahmadinjead or Khamanei pardoning the spy.


This is their usual method of operation, yes.  For nearly forty years now.  I see no reason to assume it won't work out this way again.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Iran will try to use the guy as a bargaining chip.  They are becoming desperate (and who could blame them?).


Probably. It's unfortunate that innocent people have to suffer so that power brokers can play games. 

How the legal system over there works would be interesting. What was the evidence against this guy? Or was this a predetermined show trial?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Standard procedure. Spies should get executed.


No, they shouldn't. The Death Penalty has far too many problems.

----------


## Davy Crockett

> In a statement released the same day, the Intelligence Ministry said its agents identified Hekmati before his arrival in Iran, at Bagram Air Field in neighboring Afghanistan. Bagram is the main base for American and other international forces outside Kabul, the Afghan capital.
> 
> It is not clear exactly when he was arrested. Iranian news reports have said he was detained in late August or early September.
> 
> Hekmati's father, Ali, said in a December interview with The Associated Press, that his son was a former Arabic translator in the U.S. Marines who entered Iran about four months earlier to visit his grandmothers.
> At the time, he was working in Qatar as a contractor for a company "that served the Marines," his father said, without providing more specific details.





> Hekmati is a dual U.S.-Iranian national. Iran considers him an Iranian since the country's law does not recognize dual citizenship.





> Iran charges that as a former U.S. Marine, Amir Mirzaei Hekmati received special training and served at U.S. military bases in Iraq and Afghanistan before heading to Iran for his alleged intelligence mission. The radio report did not say when the verdict was issued. Under Iranian law, he has 20 days to appeal.


This person is not worth going to war over.  He has dual citizenship and worked for Iran's enemy, the United States of America.  By definition he is a traitor and put himself at risk by entering Iran to visit his grandmothers.  At the very least, he screwed up and is not worth one life of our armed forces to save.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

> This person is not worth going to war over.  He has dual citizenship and worked for Iran's enemy, the United States of America.  By definition he is a traitor and put himself at risk by entering Iran to visit his grandmothers.  At the very least, he screwed up and is not worth one life of our armed forces to save.


BINGO!  First of all let me say, I don't think the guy is a spy.  But he should know better than to be an American in Iran right now.  It's his own fault.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

I don't know if the guy was a spy or not, but those who think that spies shouldn't be executed confuses me.  I look at it the same way I look at treason.  I think anyone who commits treason against us should be executed.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

> I don't know if the guy was a spy or not, but those who think that spies shouldn't be executed confuses me.  I look at it the same way I look at treason.  I think anyone who commits treason against us should be executed.


If they can prove it without a shadow of a doubt than I am for execution of spies, in any country.  But they need to have HARD evidence.  Just saying he is a former marine from America doesn't qualify for hard evidence to me.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I don't know if the guy was a spy or not, but those who think that spies shouldn't be executed confuses me.  I look at it the same way I look at treason.  I think anyone who commits treason against us should be executed.


i think people's objections stem from the repeated, undeniable factual evidence that the US justice system is way past corrupt.

look at what they've done with the word "terrorist"... how long until they do that with the word "spy"?

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> If they can prove it without a shadow of a doubt than I am for execution of spies, in any country.  But they need to have HARD evidence.  Just saying he is a former marine from America doesn't qualify for hard evidence to me.


No, I agree with you there, but some people are saying that proven spies shouldn't be executed.

----------


## ExPatPaki

> How the legal system over there works would be interesting. What was the evidence against this guy? Or was this a predetermined show trial?


They had a confession:

Iran Begins Trial of Accused 'CIA Spy'




> Iran opened a trial on Tuesday of an American of Iranian descent accused of spying for the U.S. Central Intelligence Agency, the Fars news agency reported.
> 
> "The first hearing in the trial of Amir Mirzai Hekmati, recently arrested for spying for the United States, started Tuesday morning" in a Tehran court, Fars reported.
> 
> Hekmati, a 28-year-old former U.S. Marine born in the U.S. state of Arizona to an Iranian immigrant family, was shown on Iranian state television mid-December saying he was a CIA operative sent to infiltrate the Iranian intelligence ministry.
> 
> The U.S. government says Hekmati has been falsely accused and has demanded his immediate release.
> 
> It also said that the Swiss embassy, which represents U.S. interests in Iran, had not been given access to him.
> ...

----------


## AbVag

> This person is not worth going to war over.  He has dual citizenship and worked for Iran's enemy, the United States of America.  By definition he is a traitor and put himself at risk by entering Iran to visit his grandmothers.  At the very least, he screwed up and is not worth one life of our armed forces to save.


That's cute. Thinking we need a reason to go to war.

----------


## AbVag

> They had a confession:
> 
> Iran Begins Trial of Accused 'CIA Spy'


LOL "My son is no spy."

He'd be a pretty crappy spy if his father were to know it.

----------


## Kelly.

> Yeah, me.


so , in your opinion, what should america do when it catches another country's spies, spying on america?

----------

